# Un script pour configurer automatiquement un nouveau Mac



## nicolasf (8 Décembre 2016)

J'ouvre ce sujet pour parler des scripts de configuration automatique d'un Mac. Leur objectif est d'installer tous les logiciels qui vous sont utiles, mais aussi de configurer les principaux paramètres associés à l'ordinateur en un seul script automatique.

L'idée, c'est de lister toutes les applications que vous utilisez et de les installer automatiquement quand vous avez un nouveau Mac, ou quand vous formatez une machine existante. Le script règle aussi quelques éléments dans macOS, par exemple la taille du Dock, les coins actifs ou bien encore la vitesse du curseur.







Chacun doit créer son propre script, sinon cela n'a pas de sens. Néanmoins, pour expliquer comment cela fonctionne et donner des idées, j'ai publié le script que j'utilise sur GitHub. Vous pouvez le télécharger et le modifier à votre guise, voire le « forker » si vous utilisez le service.

Ce sujet accompagne un article publié sur MacGeneration pour répondre aux problèmes techniques ou les suggestions et j'essaierai de répondre au maximum de questions.

***​
*Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour créer votre script, n'hésitez pas à poser vos questions à la suite ! Et si vous avez trouvé de bonnes idées, n'hésitez pas à les partager ici même !*


----------



## iMike (9 Décembre 2016)

Merci pour ce partage. Est-ce que ça peut fonctionner avec Spip ?

Je ->


----------



## nicolasf (9 Janvier 2017)

L'article complet a été publié sur MacGeneration ! http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/01/un-script-pour-configurer-automatiquement-un-nouveau-mac-96652

Je reste à votre disposition si vous avez besoin d'aide. Et j'ai hâte de découvrir vos bonnes idées…


----------



## Trollinou (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Sujet super intéressant que je vais surement mettre en oeuvre pour réinstaller mon iMac. Me vient à l'esprit une question, comment sauvegarder les emails ... On déborde peu être du sujet, mais je pense qu'il est intéressant de préparer la sauvegarde, avant de tout restaurer automatiquement.


----------



## nicolasf (9 Janvier 2017)

Trollinou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sujet super intéressant que je vais surement mettre en oeuvre pour réinstaller mon iMac. Me vient à l'esprit une question, comment sauvegarder les emails ... On déborde peu être du sujet, mais je pense qu'il est intéressant de préparer la sauvegarde, avant de tout restaurer automatiquement.



En effet, ce script ne se charge pas des données, même si rien ne l'interdit. 

Si vos mails sont accessibles depuis le nouveau Mac, vous pouvez très bien les copier depuis leur emplacement sur l'ordinateur. Après, à voir la méthode en fonction de l'emplacement de sauvegarde, mais par exemple, un rsync depuis le volume distant me paraît une bonne piste.


----------



## DrPiquouze (9 Janvier 2017)

Bravo pour ce script, ça donne des idées. Mais comme je ne change pas de Mac tous les jours ni très souvent, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne me serve pas beaucoup. Mais je le garde sous le coude néanmoins.
En revanche, il y a un script (ou application) dont l'auteur sera loué et béni par moi pour l'éternité et même au-delà, et qui serait celui qui m'enregistrerait à intervalles réguliers, ou en tout cas au moins avant la mise en veille ou l'extinction, une « image » de la configuration de toutes mes fenêtres ouvertes, applications, dans les différents Spaces (bureaux), avec les URL dans les onglets de navigateurs, etc. et qui serait bien sûr capable de les restaurer intégralement à la réouverture ou après plantage.
Pour donner quelques exemples, j'utilise 9 bureaux différents, chacun dédié à une tâche particulière, et je passe de l'un à l'autre avec ctrl-(N° du bureau). J'ai en même temps 3 utilisateurs de Chrome avec leurs sessions dédiées, dispersées dans plusieurs bureaux et sur 2 écrans.
À la réouverture après extinction, je passe plusieurs minutes à réorganiser mes bureaux et sessions à l'identique pour retrouver mes marques habituelles et mes automatismes. La tâche est facilitée par macOs qui autorise l'affectation d'une application à un bureau particulier, mais pas à un écran. Ça ne marche pas avec les différentes sessions de Chrome.
Je ne me sens pas assez pointu pour écrire ce script, mais je promets que je vais étudier de près !

Cordialement


----------



## nicolasf (9 Janvier 2017)

DrPiquouze a dit:


> Bravo pour ce script, ça donne des idées. Mais comme je ne change pas de Mac tous les jours ni très souvent, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne me serve pas beaucoup. Mais je le garde sous le coude néanmoins.
> En revanche, il y a un script (ou application) dont l'auteur sera loué et béni par moi pour l'éternité et même au-delà, et qui serait celui qui m'enregistrerait à intervalles réguliers, ou en tout cas au moins avant la mise en veille ou l'extinction, une « image » de la configuration de toutes mes fenêtres ouvertes, applications, dans les différents Spaces (bureaux), avec les URL dans les onglets de navigateurs, etc. et qui serait bien sûr capable de les restaurer intégralement à la réouverture ou après plantage.
> Pour donner quelques exemples, j'utilise 9 bureaux différents, chacun dédié à une tâche particulière, et je passe de l'un à l'autre avec ctrl-(N° du bureau). J'ai en même temps 3 utilisateurs de Chrome avec leurs sessions dédiées, dispersées dans plusieurs bureaux et sur 2 écrans.
> À la réouverture après extinction, je passe plusieurs minutes à réorganiser mes bureaux et sessions à l'identique pour retrouver mes marques habituelles et mes automatismes. La tâche est facilitée par macOs qui autorise l'affectation d'une application à un bureau particulier, mais pas à un écran. Ça ne marche pas avec les différentes sessions de Chrome.
> ...




On pourrait faire un script en effet. Mais sinon, il existe une app pour ça !

Elle s'appelle Stay et je ne l'ai pas utilisée depuis des années, mais elle marchait assez bien quand c'était encore le cas : https://cordlessdog.com/stay/


----------



## Darkomen78 (9 Janvier 2017)

Pour ceux qui cherche ce genre de script mais uniquement orienté configuration de session, et sans installation de logiciels tiers, voici mon script : https://github.com/Darkomen78/automation/tree/master/FirstRun


----------



## DrPiquouze (26 Février 2017)

Merci pour l'info sur Stay. Je ne sais pas si je m'y prends mal, mais ça ne réponds pas à mon besoin, j'ai tardé à répondre car je voulais tester le plus possible, mais impossible pour Stay de remettre les fenêtres de Chrome là où je veux qu'elles soient. Quoique je fasse , elles se rouvrent toutes là où Chrome s'ouvre pour la première fois, alors que je veux qu'elles se répartissent sur 5 ou 6 bureaux différents et sur 2 écrans. On est loin du compte !


----------



## nicolasf (27 Février 2017)

DrPiquouze a dit:


> Merci pour l'info sur Stay. Je ne sais pas si je m'y prends mal, mais ça ne réponds pas à mon besoin, j'ai tardé à répondre car je voulais tester le plus possible, mais impossible pour Stay de remettre les fenêtres de Chrome là où je veux qu'elles soient. Quoique je fasse , elles se rouvrent toutes là où Chrome s'ouvre pour la première fois, alors que je veux qu'elles se répartissent sur 5 ou 6 bureaux différents et sur 2 écrans. On est loin du compte !



Je crois que ce n'est pas vraiment la faute de Stay, Chrome fait partie des mauvais élèves dans le domaine. Je ne sais pas s'il y a une meilleure solution cela dit…


----------

